# Shelby Big Tank Differences



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I just posted this as a response to a thread but thought it may deserve a stand-alone thread for reference. The Shelby "big tank" Airflo models were built between 1938 and 1941. The early bikes were normally full deluxe bikes with all the bells and whistles. While Shelby had model numbers for these collectors have developed their own names in some cases such as "No-Nose" and "Speedline". 

The Speedline was the top-of-the-line deluxe model. The No-Nose was a lesser model and typically not as well equipped as the top tier bikes. Notice the tank does not extend past the head tube hence the "No-Nose" designation. The Arrow was a bike built by Shelby but sold through Gambles Department stores and typically was lesser equipped than the Speedline. 

While almost all No-Nose and Arrows I run across feature the 'streamline' handle bars most, if not all, of these left the factory with steerhorn bars. Even some Speedlines were originally equipped with steerhorn bars. Same goes for the seat. The Lobdell horizontal spring seat was used on the earlier Speedlines while the No-Nose and Arrow typically had Troxel long spring seats. As time went on the deluxe features on all bikes diminished with lower level guards, racks, seats, fenders/braces, and lack of electrical accessories. V/r Shawn

Speedline





No-Nose




Arrow


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2018)

And then there were, what I've been calling, the 1940/41 Surplus models.
These were typically all equipped and painted the same, and could have had either a Snub Nose or Long Nose tank and either a straight or curved down tube frame, with no preference to which way they were equipped.
Most had the Shelby Supreme badge, but that was not definite.
So far, I have not seen one of these models with a No Nose tank.


Most of these models were equipped like this one.
Some of the later ones had the Shelby Flightline type chainguard, which looks pretty cool!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 20, 2018)

So Shawn the later ones , had the bel-air style racks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Here are a couple pages from the '39 catalog. The Model 52 (No-Nose) says the headlight is "Self-contained, polished aluminum, torpedo shaped." This would indicate no light switch. As I stated before I don't believe any No-Nose ever had a light switch on the tank. Re: the 'biscuit' lights I believe this is a >'40 feature as I don't see any of these in pre '40 literature. My initial three paragraphs on this were very broad generalizations. A monogrpah could be written just on the big tank bikes. Shelby used a lot of suppliers and along with promotional models you will find a lot of variety in these bikes. Unfortunately so many of them have been 'collectorized' that it confuses a lot of collectors as to what is original on these bikes. The other page here shows a few of the different parts used on Shelbys (not necessarily just big tanks). V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Here are a couple pages from the '39 catalog. The Model 52 (No-Nose) says the headlight is "Self-contained, polished aluminum, torpedo shaped." This would indicate no light switch. As I stated before I don't believe any No-Nose ever had a light switch on the tank. Re: the 'biscuit' lights I believe this is a >'40 feature as I don't see any of these in pre '40 literature. My initial three paragraphs on this were very broad generalizations. A monogrpah could be written just on the big tank bikes. Shelby used a lot of suppliers and along with promotional models you will find a lot of variety in these bikes. Unfortunately so many of them have been 'collectorized' that it confuses a lot of collectors as to what is original on these bikes. The other page here shows a few of the different parts used on Shelbys (not necessarily just big tanks). V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 841321
> 
> View attachment 841322



Sweet parts detail pic Shawn! Any more you can share? Is there an associated legend?

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2018)

Hey Chad I'd have to dig back through my stuff. Like I said this subject is worthy of a monograph but I already have two in the oven right now. There are probably a couple of others well more qualified than me to write this anyway. V/r Shawn


----------



## JRE (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyone have a catalog for a 40 or 41 I'd like to see how a lower end model with a Bannana tank would be equipped. I picked up a project with no tank .q


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2018)

JRE said:


> Anyone have a catalog for a 40 or 41 I'd like to see how a lower end model with a Bannana tank would be equipped. I picked up a project with no tank .q
> 
> View attachment 841953
> 
> View attachment 841954



This thread is dealing only with the big tanks bikes. May want to start a separate thread for your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Jul 22, 2018)

good info Shawn. here is my arrow which is a later bike or a surplus bike which Marty talks about in above post


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2018)

kccomet said:


> good info Shawn. here is my arrow which is a later bike or a surplus bike which Marty talks about in above postView attachment 842145



Thanks Jim--love those hub caps. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 23, 2018)

Here is a Shelby bicycle ad from a old book I found long ago called American bicyclist. Dated March 1939!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 23, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks Jim--love those hub caps. V/r Shawn




HUB CAPS !
I would love to see a closer pic of those babies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stanley (Jul 24, 2018)

Great info...keep writing please. Here is one I found recently you may have seen. It matches the description you site. It has an N serial number which says '38. The serial number sheet is widely disputed. I was told may be a 1940. I may scratch off the crust and look at the serial number on the hub to compare dates. This first image has the original seat on it. There are also two mud flaps broke off right at the fender lines.  





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Jul 24, 2018)

I currently have 30 original paint shelbys in all different years and models. Mens and womens, from 1936-1951. I have over 2k photos saved of all different shelbys. Every time a Shelby pops up anywhere, I save the photos and details. As far as the big tank differences... only some of the facts here hold true from what I have studied. As per all bicycle manufacturers, anything option wise can be sold. Just like a car from the days of these great bikes. It has been disputed many times about Chrome big airflow guards being an aftermarket item and not offered from Shelby, not true. The fluted fenders have two variances, both made by wald. I have each variance, the lindell seats and seat posts.... dont get me started on all the differences. Even the airflow and arrow frames are totally different, not just in the down tube but also the steer tube and the two top tube distances. The curved braces fenders changed in 1941. Sure they look the same.... but they're not. Trust me. So as I stated, just because it's in a catalog, doesn't hold true. A drawing doesn't depict reality. Like the non existing concept airflow that people swear exists.... it was an artist's rendition of an airflow. I'll stop now before any more brains spew smoke....


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 25, 2018)

Great informative thread, I'm going to copy for reference unless someone has printed copies that may be available for purchase.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2018)

slick said:


> I currently have 30 original paint shelbys in all different years and models. Mens and womens, from 1936-1951. I have over 2k photos saved of all different shelbys. Every time a Shelby pops up anywhere, I save the photos and details. As far as the big tank differences... only some of the facts here hold true from what I have studied. As per all bicycle manufacturers, anything option wise can be sold. Just like a car from the days of these great bikes. It has been disputed many times about Chrome big airflow guards being an aftermarket item and not offered from Shelby, not true. The fluted fenders have two variances, both made by wald. I have each variance, the lindell seats and seat posts.... dont get me started on all the differences. Even the airflow and arrow frames are totally different, not just in the down tube but also the steer tube and the two top tube distances. The curved braces fenders changed in 1941. Sure they look the same.... but they're not. Trust me. So as I stated, just because it's in a catalog, doesn't hold true. A drawing doesn't depict reality. Like the non existing concept airflow that people swear exists.... it was an artist's rendition of an airflow. I'll stop now before any more brains spew smoke....




Like I said Chris I made some very broad generalizations and this subject is worthy of a monograph. Maybe you could start putting something together? V/r Shawn


----------



## oskisan (Jul 25, 2018)

slick said:


> I currently have 30 original paint shelbys in all different years and models. Mens and womens, from 1936-1951. I have over 2k photos saved of all different shelbys. Every time a Shelby pops up anywhere, I save the photos and details. As far as the big tank differences... only some of the facts here hold true from what I have studied. As per all bicycle manufacturers, anything option wise can be sold. Just like a car from the days of these great bikes. It has been disputed many times about Chrome big airflow guards being an aftermarket item and not offered from Shelby, not true. The fluted fenders have two variances, both made by wald. I have each variance, the lindell seats and seat posts.... dont get me started on all the differences. Even the airflow and arrow frames are totally different, not just in the down tube but also the steer tube and the two top tube distances. The curved braces fenders changed in 1941. Sure they look the same.... but they're not. Trust me. So as I stated, just because it's in a catalog, doesn't hold true. A drawing doesn't depict reality. Like the non existing concept airflow that people swear exists.... it was an artist's rendition of an airflow. I'll stop now before any more brains spew smoke....





Slick (AKA Chris), I know you have a great deal of knowledge with respect to these large tank shelby's and hope you can share some of the more specific details with us all. Shawn started a great thread to try and help answer some of the questions about Shelby's that are always coming up, and I'd help him out, but my knowledge is limited as I just buy these things and do not do any in depth study into all the years and nuances of each.  I think it would be really cool if you could share some of your pictures and help us better understand details on what we need to be aware of as we venture into these higher end bikes.


----------



## kreika (Jul 25, 2018)

I noticed in the ad photo R88 and R89-R90 lights looked wired and not self contained. How’d they get power to that on the front fender? External battery tube? Conduit from fender to tank?


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 25, 2018)

kreika said:


> I noticed in the ad photo R88 and R89-R90 lights looked wired and not self contained. How’d they get power to that on the front fender? External battery tube? Conduit from fender to tank?
> View attachment 843148



Hey Chris
An example of that light being used is @Robertriley "Skippy" bike. Where the battery tray is in the tank and a conduit runs to the front fender.


----------



## kreika (Jul 25, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Hey Chris
> An example of that light being used is @Robertriley "Skippy" bike. Where the battery tray is in the tank and a conduit runs to the front fender.




Thanks Chad! The lights depicted were in a no nose ad? Just curious if they ran the conduit on these bikes also?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2018)

kreika said:


> Thanks Chad! The lights depicted were in a no nose ad? Just curious if they ran the conduit on these bikes also?




That was not a "No-Nose" ad but a separate page in the '39 cat. showing Shelby components. The accompanying specifications page for the No-Nose clearly says "Self-contained, polished aluminum, torpedo shaped" as I stated above. Has Chris @slick started writing a monograph yet? V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jul 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> That was not a "No-Nose" ad but a separate page in the '39 cat. showing Shelby components. The accompanying specifications page for the No-Nose clearly says "Self-contained, polished aluminum, torpedo shaped" as I stated above. Has Chris @slick started writing a monograph yet? V/r Shawn




Thanks for the clarification Shawn. I saw the butt of the big tank bike.Those lights to the left and you were talking about no-noses.... but now we know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2018)

kreika said:


> Thanks for the clarification Shawn. I saw the butt of the big tank bike.Those lights to the left and you were talking about no-noses.... but now we know.




I probably should have blocked that out to avoid confusion. That is actually a Speedline and they just show where the components go. Like I said though these components are not all necessarily for big tanks. I'm already behind on two other writing projects and am about to start my masters thesis for my third and final masters program or else I'd probably start putting something together. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jul 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I probably should have blocked that out to avoid confusion. That is actually a Speedline and they just show where the components go. Like I said though these components are not all necessarily for big tanks. I'm already behind on two other writing projects and am about to start my masters thesis for my third and final masters program or else I'd probably start putting something together. V/r Shawn




All in good time and thank you for the time and effort!


----------



## slick (Jul 26, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> That was not a "No-Nose" ad but a separate page in the '39 cat. showing Shelby components. The accompanying specifications page for the No-Nose clearly says "Self-contained, polished aluminum, torpedo shaped" as I stated above. Has Chris @slick started writing a monograph yet? V/r Shawn




Unfortunately I work 80 hours a week on projects for my daily job and my own shop projects at nights and weekends. So to find time anywhere else is damn near non existant. Hence the fact I'm not on here much anymore, BUT, I constantly answer Shelby questions on FB (which has a much broader array of bikes popping up than on here) for numerous people who aren't on here as well as other pm's I receive on here asking for info. But as a thread.... that would be an encyclopedia of writing and typing that my overworked fingers won't appreciate typing, talking is easier and much less effort. 

Anyone can feel free to pm me questions or call me about their specific shelby that I can fill them in on info wise.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe I need to add this one to my list of things to do then! I'll shoot for early next year. In the meantime I'll start gathering info. V/r Shawn


----------

